# Birders - win a Kowa scope



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

There is a Kowa competition over at BirdForum
Message - BirdForum Gallery



> Top prize is a superb package including a Prominar TSN-883 scope, with its pure fluorite crystal objective lens, and a new TE-11WZ eyepiece, while runners-up will receive Kowa binoculars, plus a chance to see their work featured in the Kowa / Bird Watching 2014 Calendar.
> 
> All you need to do is submit up to three images of wild birds to the Kowa Competition Gallery on Bird Forum, previously unsubmitted elsewhere, following all the criteria as laid out in the rules.
> 
> ...


I put this one up and my Blue Face


----------

